# Fragen zu Saalbach Hinterglemm



## Moonshaker (19. Juli 2010)

Hi,
wir suchen fürn Sommer ein Enduro/Freeride Gebiet was nicht soweit von Stuttgart weg ist, da wir nur 4-5Tage nen Kurztrip planen.

Hab da Livigno oder Saalbach Hinterglemm ins Auge gefasst.

1. Sind in Saalbach alle Bergbahnen mit dem Bike nutzbar?
2. Gibt es dort auch "nette" flowige oder auch technische Anspruchsvolle Trails?

Ziel ist es 1x am Tag 1000hm +/- zukurbeln und 1x noch die Gondel zu nutzen.

Mfg Moonshaker


----------



## _jazzman_ (20. Juli 2010)

Moonshaker schrieb:


> 1. Sind in Saalbach alle Bergbahnen mit dem Bike nutzbar?



*Ja:* Schattberg X-Press, Kohlmaisbahn, Zwölferkogelbahn, Reiterkogelbahn, Asitzbahn (Leogang)



Moonshaker schrieb:


> 2. Gibt es dort auch "nette" flowige oder auch technische Anspruchsvolle  Trails?



*Sowohl als auch:* Hacklbergalmtrail, X-Line, adidas Freeride, Blue Line, Big-5 Challenge, Höllentrail

Seit 2010 gibt es in bestimmten Unterkünften die JokerCard für die gesamte Dauer des Aufenthalts dazu. Damit kannst so oft mit allen Seilbahnen shuttlen, wie du Lust hast. Die Karte ist im Unterkunftspreis integriert und kostet nichts extra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (20. Juli 2010)

Hi,

wo ist denn der Höllentrail? Ich wollte im August wahrscheinlich auch zum zweiten Mal hin, der Trail ist mir aber zumindest vom Namen her nicht bekannt.

Gruss,
Surftigresa


----------



## _jazzman_ (20. Juli 2010)

Der Höllentrail fängt direkt unterhalb des Spielberghauses an.
Nicht lang, aber sehr spaßig und ein Muss, wenn man nach der Rast am Spielberghaus Richtung Saalbach abfährt.


----------



## surftigresa (20. Juli 2010)

Ah, Du meinst den kleinen "Spielplatz" am Spielberghaus, oder? Das letzte Stück bis in's Tal muss man dann aber leider wieder auf den Forstweg, oder? Irgendwann hat der Trail uns auf jeden Fall ausgespuckt und wir haben keinen weiteren Einstieg mehr gefunden.


----------



## _jazzman_ (20. Juli 2010)

Ja genau der "Spielplatz" im Wald. Er ist nicht lang aber sehr fein!
Danach wird man wieder auf dem Hauptweg ausgespuckt. Es gibt dann noch einen "Geheimtip" vom Spielberghaus-Chef. Dazu hast eine PM von mir...


----------



## Joachim1980 (21. Juli 2010)

Region Saalbach/Hinterglemm/Leogang sehr teuer bzgl. Liftpreise, Übernachtung und Verpflegung. Region Livigno um einiges günstiger was dies betrifft. Flow/technische Trails in beiden Gebieten vorhanden. Für Österreich lohnt es sich zum Beipsiel auf der AMAP Onlinekarten zu gruschteln und entsprechende Linien mit Punkten in die Tourplanung einzubeziehen. Landschaftlich finde ich Livigno reizender.

Den besten Cappuccino gibt es am lago di Livigno, Rifugio Alpisella. Ein Muss!


----------



## _jazzman_ (21. Juli 2010)

Joachim1980 schrieb:


> *Region Saalbach/Hinterglemm/Leogang sehr teuer bzgl. Liftpreise,* [...]



Es gibt die Joker-Card, da zahlst nix für die Lifte.... Alles inklusive und nicht nur die Lifte...

Die Unterkunftspreise sind meiner Meinung nach fair.
Habe letzt 25,- für Übernachtung mit Frühstück gezahlt (inkl. JokerCard).

Ich glaub günstiger kannst zur Zeit niergendwo in den Alpen shuttlen???


----------



## surftigresa (21. Juli 2010)

@Joachim

Da gebe ich Dir Recht! Aus Livigno komme ich gerade und es hat mir super gefallen. Jetzt suche ich aber ein bisschen Abwechslung. Ausserdem ist Livigno für nur 4 Tage auch recht kompliziert zu erreichen. Da ist die Anfahrt nach Saalbach doch etwas besser.


----------



## Joachim1980 (21. Juli 2010)

25 Euro sind mehr als fair für die Region Saalbach und Umgebung. Jetzt verrate noch wo du für 25 Euro während der Hauptsaison incl. Halbpension und Jokercard übernachtet hast. Würde mich interessieren, da ich da glatt für kommende Woche reservieren würde.


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. Juli 2010)

Joachim1980 schrieb:


> 25 Euro sind mehr als fair für die Region Saalbach und Umgebung.


... ist ein Schleuderpreis wenn man bedenkt was da alles drinnen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedhuem (22. Juli 2010)

Ich war letztes Jahr im Bike Hotel Conrad. Findet man sofort im Netz. Das kann ich nur empfehlen!!! War auch recht günstig mit gutem Frühstück, einmal Grillen auf der Alm und geführte Touren wenn man das möchte. Wäscheservice etc. gibt es auch noch. Alles mit drin.


----------



## _jazzman_ (22. Juli 2010)

Joachim1980 schrieb:


> [...] Jetzt verrate noch wo du für 25 Euro während der Hauptsaison incl. Halbpension und Jokercard übernachtet hast. [...]



Halbpension bietet meines Wissens nach keine oder kaum eine Unterkunft (außer vielleicht den ganz großen Hotels) an. Die meißten haben im Sommer nur Frühstück.

Nachtrag: Es waren sogar nur 24,- p.P. inkl. Frühstück und JokerCard im Doppelzimmer


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. Juli 2010)

Servus!
Ich denk da ist man gut aufgehoben: http://www.hotel-conrad.at/sommerpauschalen.34.0.html?L=0


----------



## wurzelhoppser (22. Juli 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Ich denk da ist man gut aufgehoben: http://www.hotel-conrad.at/sommerpauschalen.34.0.html?L=0


Das kann ich nur bestädigen ,war einfach TOP im letzten Jahr.Und in 5 Wochen gehts wieder für eine Woche  dort hin .


----------



## sb84 (22. Juli 2010)

hallo!

wir spielen auch gerade mit dem Gedanken nach Saalbach zu fahren. Allerdings drängt sich mir die Frage auf, ob man auch schöne Touren machen kann ohne einen Lift zu benutzen?
Wir wollen gerne die schönen abfahrten mitnehmen und evtl. auch mal die Gondel benutzen, aber wenn man sich eine Abfahrt selbst erarbeitet hat macht sie immer noch am meisten Spaß!
Also meint ihr es lohnt sich wenn man ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis zwischen Up- und Downhill sucht?


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. Juli 2010)

Rundumadum nur Berge. Da kannst ne Woche locker fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (22. Juli 2010)

sb84 schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> wir spielen auch gerade mit dem Gedanken nach Saalbach zu fahren. Allerdings drängt sich mir die Frage auf, ob man auch schöne Touren machen kann ohne einen Lift zu benutzen?
> Wir wollen gerne die schönen abfahrten mitnehmen und evtl. auch mal die Gondel benutzen, aber wenn man sich eine Abfahrt selbst erarbeitet hat macht sie immer noch am meisten Spaß!
> Also meint ihr es lohnt sich wenn man ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis zwischen Up- und Downhill sucht?


Höhenmeter ganz du ohne ende machen,ob zum Schattberg hoch oder zum Reiterkogel usw ,und Abfahrten gibts auch jede Menge .Fast jeder Wanderweg runter ist schon klasse .Schau mal bei You tube dafindest du jede menge Videos .Hier mal der Hackelberg trail.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8uS0y71kj4&NR=1"]YouTube- Hackelberger Trail Part1[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Z36GoPIQSI&feature=related"]YouTube- Hacklberg-Trail, oberer Teil: Max & Papa im Flow-Paradies[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8uS0y71kj4&feature=related"]YouTube- Hackelberger Trail Part1[/nomedia]
Viel Spass


----------



## de-tek (31. Juli 2010)

Ich kann die Kommentare zu Saalbach-Hinterglemm nur bestätigen.
Ich war selber vor paar Tagen da. War total begeistert vom Hacklberg Trail. Ich war mit meinen 9 und 6 jahre alten Söhnen dort. Der Trail ist selbst für Kinder gut fahrbar. Wollte am letzten Tag nochmal fahren, da war leider das wetter umgeschlagen. Habe mir dafür eben o.g Video angeschaut ^^. (link von wurzelhopser)
Natürlich sind auch die anderen Abfahrten wie Blue Line und Zwölfergipfel schön.
Habe selber ein paar GPS Aufzeichnungen mit Bildern auf meinem Blog hinterlegt, falls jemand die Details interessieren. 
Wir waren selber im Hotel Theresia, kann man ebenfalls empfehlen. Fast alles ist direkt mit dem Fahrrad erreichbar und die Joker Card war inklusive. Saalbach Hinterglemm ist absolut bikerfreundlich.
Denke mit Sehnsucht an die schönen Tage zurück.


----------



## heifisch (4. August 2010)

Wenn man die Jokerkarte hat muss man auch keine Streckennutzungsgebühr mehr für Leogang bezahlen, oder?


----------



## de-tek (5. August 2010)

@heifisch

Lt. Begleitzettel der Joker Card geht folgendes:

"Täglich einmalige Benutzung der Asitz-Kabinenbahn in Leogang"

falls es das ist was du meinst.
ich kann dir gerne bei Bedarf einen kompletten Scan der Joker-Card Beschreibung hinterlegen falls Interesse.
Ich war selber nicht in Leongang, dafür hat die Zeit nicht gereicht.


----------



## Joachim1980 (5. August 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Wenn man die Jokerkarte hat muss man auch keine Streckennutzungsgebühr mehr für Leogang bezahlen, oder?



Vorsicht! Stimmt so nicht ganz. Die Jokercard gilt nur im Tal von Saalbach und Hinterglemm. Folgende Lifte könnt ihr benützen so oft ihr wollt: Schattberg Express, Kohlmaisbahn, Zwölferkogel und die Reiterkogelbahn. Die *Bergbahn in Leogang* könnt ihr *pro Tag nur 1x benützen*. Also den ganzen Tag im Bikepark in Leogang fahren wird nichts!


----------



## Korfu (5. August 2010)

Joachim1980 schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Stimmt so nicht ganz. Die Jokercard gilt nur im Tal von Saalbach und Hinterglemm. Folgende Lifte könnt ihr benützen so oft ihr wollt: Schattberg Express, Kohlmaisbahn, Zwölferkogel und die Reiterkogelbahn. Die *Bergbahn in Leogang* könnt ihr *pro Tag nur 1x benützen*. Also den ganzen Tag im Bikepark in Leogang fahren wird nichts!




Das stimmt das habe ich selber miterlebt sind nach Leogang gefahren einmal runter und schon ging nichts mehr. Haben uns dann noch eine 4Stundenkarte gekauft (25,-).

Das Bikehotel Conrad kann ich auch nur empfehlen.


----------



## heifisch (5. August 2010)

Ok, danke. Genau das wollte ich hören. Gut, eigentlich wäre mir eine andere Auskunft lieber gewesen. 
Wenn man also nur in Leogang fahren will lohnt die die Jokercard für den Tag nicht.


----------



## Korfu (5. August 2010)

NEin auf keinen Fall


----------



## de-tek (5. August 2010)

Ich habe hier mal für die Interessierten eine Zusammenstellung meiner Touren in Saalbach-Hinterglemm mit Gps Daten, Karten, Höhenauswertung und Bildern Zusammengestellt. Erhebe keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit. Darüberhinaus gibts natürlich noch vielmehr, aber für einen kleinen Vorgeschmack dürfte es reichen.

Saalbach-Hinterglemm


----------



## heifisch (8. August 2010)

Noch eine Frage zu Leogang. Ist es eigentlich möglich von der Mittelstation in den Hangman ein zu steigen? Ich hab letzes Mal von der Mittelstation aus nur diesen Schotterweg gefunden. Allerdings ist gerade der untere Teil sehr flowig zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korfu (8. August 2010)

Ich bin den hangman von der bergstation zur mittelstation gefahren. Ich glaube der hoert an der mittelstation auf.


----------



## heifisch (8. August 2010)

Nö, ich bin ihn von der Bergstation bis nach ganz unten gefahren. Im 1. Teilstück recht steil mit vielen Wurzeln im Wald und einigen Anliegerkurven auf der Skipiste.  Weiter unten wird es ein breiterer Waldweg mit kleinen Doubles und Anliegern. Dann muss man noch nen paar Meter auf der Straße/Fußweg zur Talstation strampeln. 
Allgemein finde ich die Strecken recht schlecht ausgeschildert. Hätte ich den Hangman vom Lift aus nicht gesehen, hätte ich ihn vermutlich nicht gefunden. Den Einstieg von DH und Freeride hab ich garnicht erst gesucht, da ich nur 2 Abfahrten machen konnte vor Liftschluss. Kann mir jemand verraten wo die zu finden sind?


----------



## Korfu (8. August 2010)

Du musst in der mittelstation aussteigen und dich dann links halten dann musst du ne kleine Rampe hoch und geradeaus fahren und schon stehst du vor dem Eingang. Hoffe du hast das verstanden was ich da geschrieben habe.


----------



## heifisch (8. August 2010)

Ah ok, denke ich hab's. Also um des Lifthaus rum und den Schotterweg weiter, dann hoch und ich bin da. Danke. 
Und wie sieht das ganze oben aus?


----------



## Gehhilfe (8. August 2010)

hört sich ja alles interessant an, glaube ich werde mir die Gegend demnächst auch mal anschauen.


----------



## heifisch (8. August 2010)

Lohnt sich!


----------



## ]:-> (9. August 2010)

Welche Trails/Abfahrten im Park würdet ihr für AM-Piloten (140mm) empfehlen? Würde schon gerne nochmal ein langes WE in die Ecke fahren.

Im Leoganger Bikepark bin ich mal den Freeride gefahren, ohne Sprünge. Allerdings war das mit den ganzen Bremswellen einfach zu viel für mein Fahrwerk und hat wenig Spass gemacht. Der Trail ab Bergstation war genial - und für mich im Wald sehr sehr schwer, war aber auch unglaublich nass, die mini Anlieger in der Almwiese hätte ich auch fast übersehen, waren aber wirklich spassig - ab Mittelstation imho ziemlich langweiliger breiterer weg und nichtmehr wirklich ein Trail.

In Saalbach kenne ich nur den Hackelberg-Trail und die Verlängerung nach unten über den Wanderweg. Das war schon ein Spass. Genau sowas suche ich.


----------



## de-tek (9. August 2010)

Also vom Anspruch und Spaßfaktor vergleichbar mit dem Hackelberger Trail finde ich durchaus die Blue Line am Reiterkogel. Die anderen anspruchsvolleren Pisten (Freeride-Reiterkogel, X-Line Schattberg) konnte ich nicht testen und kann deshalb nichts dazu sagen. Aber es stimmt wie du erwähnt hast, dass viele Abfahrten u.a. auch vom Zwölferkogel nur so wie der untere Teil des Hackelberger Trails sind. Einfach nur breite Schotterpisten. Diese fallen nicht wirklich in den anspruchvollen Bereich, wenns einem nicht nur um Höhenmeter geht.


----------



## Kirschblotze (9. August 2010)

Also die Blue-Line ist auch mit einem AM 140mm sehr gut zu fahren. Im oberen Teil auch richtig spaßig. Nur das untere Stück ist irgendwie etwas langweilig. Nur steil geradeaus. Etwas einfallslos. Macht aber dafür oben umso mehr Laune.

Die X-Line finde ich durchweg genial. Macht aber erst ab 160mm richtig Spaß. Und es darf ruhig noch mehr sein.

Die Pro-Line vom Reiterkogel bin ich leider noch nicht gefahren. Die soll aber auch richtig gut sein. Vor allem soll es dort mit den Bremswellen nicht ganz so schlimm sein. Gerade auf der Blue-Line waren die echt sehr heftig. Bin allerdings auch genau in der Festivalwoche gefahren 

Du kannst Dir auch einfach einen Freerider/Downhiller direkt am Reiterkogel ausleihen. Nicht so teuer, und waren auch sehr gut gepflegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gehhilfe (9. August 2010)

ich kann mich nicht so wirklich entscheiden. Saalbach oder Davos oder doch Zugspitze. Kennt wer die Reviere und weiß wo es die schöneren Trails gibt. Weiter weg soll es aber nich sein. Davos Bahnentour hört sich natürlich interessant an. Bin echt unentschlossen.


----------



## ]:-> (9. August 2010)

Danke für die Tipps!
Wenn es weitere AM-Spass-Taugliche Trails ab Saalbach gibt, sehr gerne!


----------



## tiroler1973 (9. August 2010)

Gehhilfe schrieb:


> ich kann mich nicht so wirklich entscheiden. Saalbach oder Davos oder doch Zugspitze. Kennt wer die Reviere und weiß wo es die schöneren Trails gibt. Weiter weg soll es aber nich sein. Davos Bahnentour hört sich natürlich interessant an. Bin echt unentschlossen.


Dein bikendes Leben beschränkt sich auf ein Jahr? Wenn nein, dann fahre halt im Laufe der Zeit alle drei Gebiete. Wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## Gehhilfe (9. August 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Dein bikendes Leben beschränkt sich auf ein Jahr? Wenn nein, dann fahre halt im Laufe der Zeit alle drei Gebiete. Wo liegt das Problem?


 
vielleicht haut es mich ja dieses Jahr noch dermaßen auf die Fresse oder ich werde überfahren dass es nix mehr wird mit Radeln?
Da steckt man nicht drin - deshalb wenn man mal Zeit hat dann auf die wesentlichen SAchen oder besten Trails konzentrieren.

Spaß? bei Seite.  Es ist schwierig und ich bin froh wenn ich im Jahr eine Woche zum Radln wegkomme und weiß nicht wie es nächstes JAhr aussieht usw. (Geschäft/Distanz)

Aber im Grunde hast du schon recht

Gruß


----------



## Gehhilfe (11. August 2010)

wollte eigentlich am WE los die nächste Woche über aber das Wetter scheint nicht so richtig mitspielen zu wollen....


----------



## hoschik (12. August 2010)

Hi,
also ich fahre morgen für 1 Woche nach Saalbach-Hinterglemm, 4 Tage in begleitung von 2 AM-CC fahrern,ich bin mit nem Freeride Bike unterwegs das  eigtl nur bergab will und such noch leute mit denen man sich dort fürn paar Abfahrten treffen könnte, bin kein Anfänger aber auch kein Pro, meldet euch doch einfach hier oder schreibt mir ne PN, hab Wlan in der Pension. Wetter ist zwar ned so toll, aber da ja die Liftkarte eigtl nix kostet isses auch ned so schlimm mal nen tag im schwimmbad oder so  zu verbringen, ist ja bei der Jokercard alles dabei. wäre cool wenn sich jemand meldet, mein Freeride Kumpels müssen leider alle arbeiten...., und allein wirds auf dauer doch bissl langweilig
gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de-tek (12. August 2010)

...blanker Neid....


----------



## Met87 (12. August 2010)

Komme gerade aus Saalbach-Hinterglemm.

Wetter war nicht wirklich toll, wir haben aber das Beste daraus gemacht!

War die Tage mit nem Nerve XC 6.0 unterwegs, also 120mm Federweg hinten und vorne!

Blue Line bei nassen Bedingungen schon echt ne heikle Sache, aber trotzdem irgendwie spaßig.

Talschlussrunde mit einer paar Modifizierungen auch ganz nett.

Sonntag stand dann die Big5 Tour auf dem Programm. Ne echt nette Tour´, aber sie hält nicht ganz was sie verspricht. Waren mir dann doch zu wenige Trails. Schönsten Stücke waren: Kohlmais rüber zur Schönleitenhütte, von dort das erste Stück weiter Richtung Asitz!
Leogang runter war irgendwie net so wirklich der Kracher.
Phasenweise waren auch gute Passagen von leogang zurück nach Saalbach drin.

Bester Abschnitt allerdings ist der HackelbergTrail. Der macht schon wirklich Laune, auch wenn wir uns vorher den SchattbergWest hochgearbeitet haben (miese Steigung)

Abfahrt vom Zwölfer hatte irgendwie wenig mit Trail zu tun, eher mit Waldautobahn. Zum Abschluss dioe Blue Line nochmal...

Werde sicher nochmal nach Hinterglemm fahren, dann aber verscuhen noch viele weitere Trails zu finden

Grüße


----------



## hoschik (12. August 2010)

Habt ihr vielleicht tipps für mich wo man in Saalbach gut und günstig(ist ja immer relativ) essen kann ? frühstück gibts in der Pension, aber Abends n Zwiebelrostbraten oder ne Pizza ist ned verkehrt ... . 
gruß


----------



## supermanlovers (12. August 2010)

Bin im September wieder Saalbach.
Gibts noch einen besseren Laden mit Leihbikes als der Bike´n Soul ?
Kann auch Zell am See, Kaprun etc sein.


----------



## DonBastiano (12. August 2010)

Werde nächste oder übernächste Woche nach Saalbach fahren.

An die Leute, die die Tage da waren, sind die Trails arg durch die starken Regenfälle ausgewaschen? 

Wer ist noch alles zu kommende (Dienstag bis Donnerstag) oder übernächste Woche (Montag bis Mittwoch) in Saalbach? 

Wäre super, wenn man sich da treffen könnte.

Bei mir kommts halt aufs Wetter drauf an, wann ich los düse

Viele grüße
Basti


----------



## hoschik (13. August 2010)

@DonBastiano : Ich bin ab morgen für eine Woche in Saalbach, also bis nächste Woche Freitag,können uns gerne Treffen, meine Mitfahrer kommen doch ned mit da ihnen des wetter zu schlecht ist, obwohl bergfex täglich mehr als 5 Sonnenstunden anzeigt, ich denk es wird halt zwischendurch mal gewitter geben. Infos über den Streckenzustand kann ich dir am Samstag abend geben.
gruß


----------



## DAkka (13. August 2010)

@Met87: Was für "Modifikationen" bist du gefahren ? 
Bin bis jetzt nur nach dem Roadbook gefahren. Ist ne schöne kleine Tour die man auch alleine am Anreisetag fahren kann. Aber ein paar Modifikationen(mehr Trails) würden der Tour auch gut tun 


Bin in der 36 KW wieder in Saalbach-Hinterglemm und die Big5-Tour steht ganz oben auf meiner To-Do-List 

Wie sieht es da mit den Passagen aus wo es mal nicht Berg-ab geht, lohnt es sich da extra noch ein CC-Helm ein zu packen, oder ist alles noch problemlos mit FF-Helm(oder ohne Helm) zu fahren ?

Greetz


----------



## Pleitegeier (13. August 2010)

Ich bin ab dem 18.8. ne Woche in Hinterglemm. Leider nicht biken only, der eine oder andere Tag ist Biketag und zwischendurch wie es passt. Ich bin bergab unterwegs, aber sicher kein Heizer. Falls ich mal irgendwo dran klemmen kann, würde mich freuen


----------



## DonBastiano (13. August 2010)

@hoschik, super, danke dir  Dann bin ich mal gespannt was du zu berichten hast.


Wo ist es besser zu nächtigen, in Saalbach oder in Hinterglemm?


----------



## Pleitegeier (13. August 2010)

Ich hab in Saalbach noch nicht übernachtet, aber Hinterglemm ist sicher ne gute Adresse. Ich bin auch dieses Jahr wieder im Hotel Conrad in Hinterglemm, ich fands gut genug da. Schön zentral, der Lift zur Pro/Blue Line ist vllt 100m vom Hotel entfernt. Morgens ist für mich die Blue Line auch die Richtige, um erstmal wach zu werden . Du kannst beide Orte gut erreichen, halt mal eben rüber rollen, ist wirlich nicht weit auseinander. Wenn Du nur X-Line fahren möchtest, dann besser Saalbach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Met87 (13. August 2010)

Ja Modifikationen waren ein Wanderweg 

Und zwar musste man da auch ein Teil das Bike tragen, aber war trotzdem witzig. Wir sind dann oben an der Forstalm rausgekommen und von da aus zur Lindingalm runter. Wenn man das anders herum fäghrt. Sprich von der Lindlingalm zur Forstalm hoch über den Schotterweg, dann von da über den Wanderweg runter. Das sicher en dickes Ding 

Also Strecken waren durch den Regen sicherlich etwas mitgenommen, aber fahrbar.

Bei der Big5Tour waren Passagen drin, die Megasteil sind. Also Asitz hoch zu Schönleiten sind Stücke drin mit 23% (da kam ich gerade so noch hoch)

Dann Schattberg Ost zum Westgipfel hoch habe ich das letzte Stück geschoben. Einfach nur sau steil. ich denke mal auch so 24%.

Helm ist da irgendwie wurscht Ich hatte für die ganze Tour en 120mm Fully und en CC Helm! Das nächste mal würde iuch vielleicht auf ein 140mm Fully zurückgreifen

Grüße


----------



## hoschik (14. August 2010)

sersn,
also war heute den ganzen Tag fahren, wetter war perfekt, blauer himmel mit bissl wolken, jede strecke die nicht im wald ist ,ist trocken
im Wald isses unterschiedlich, spielberghaus trail bissl feucht ohne Probleme fahrbar, der ist zwar nur recht kurz, aber wenn man danach auf der schotterpiste die erste abzweigung rechts nimmer, hab den namen vom weg vergessen(ist eigtl n wanderweg auf dem nix los ist, ist da nochn sehr spassiger singletrail bis nach sallbach,sehr  einfach zu finden, der weg geht am anfang bissl bergauf, únd auch zwischendurch mal kurz, insgesamt vielleicht 5 min, der rest singletrail bergab, s1 s2 s3 bunt gemischt, technisch ,flowig, hat mir sehr getaugt.X-line bis zur mittelstation ohne problem fahrbar, danach siehts schon bissl anders aus, technisch schon recht hart, da teilweise extrem matschig wurzelig steil  und die dicke betty am hinterrad machts nicht bessr, hab da fast nur downhiller gesehen und hab an 3 stellen runtergeschoben bzw eher runtergerutscht. Wer allerdings auf technischdh steht für den ist der 2. teil der xline perfekt
so, morgen hacklbertrail und adidas freeride
grüßle


----------



## Alexspeed (18. August 2010)

Bin vom 21.-26.08. auch in Saalbach. Wer ist sonst noch dort. Suche Lange schnelle Technische schwierige Trails und natürlich Downhill.

Wie komme ich zum Hacklberg Trail?


----------



## Met87 (19. August 2010)

Wenn du dir ne Menge Höhenmeter sparen willst, dann fährst du Schattberg x-Press hoch, da kommst du auf den Ostgipfel, von da aus ein paar Meter bergab und den Anstieg zum Westgipfel hoch. Den ich persönluch als sau steil empfunden habe. Habe ihn an diesem Tag auch niemanden komplett durchfahren sehen. Sind alle abgestiegen.

Oben angekommen geht es durch ein Hofgatter auf eine Alm, diese dann rechts liegen lassen und den berg hinunter (Big5 Schildern folgen)

Und tada der Hackelbergtrail beginnt. Wie ich finde ein echt schönes Stück!

Grüße


----------



## Alexspeed (19. August 2010)

Also wenn ich den Schattberg-X-Press hoch mache dürfte das doch ausgeschildert sein?
Ostgipfel dann Westgipfel, naja Okay kompass hab ich zwar mit aber mal schauen ob ich das finde.
Danke


----------



## Met87 (19. August 2010)

Genau so machst du es.

Schattberg Ost (Bergstation Xpress), da aus der Station raus und hinten den Berg runter. Bis zur Kreuzung, da Bike übers Gatter heben und von da aus siehst du den Anstieg schon. Ist nicht zu verfehlen.

Viel Spaß Grüße


----------



## berndguggi (19. August 2010)

Vom schattberg Ost zum westgipfel geht ja ein schotterweg hoch - ist nicht zu verfehlen. Kam mir auch nicht besonders steil vor - jedenfalls nicht während des Scott Gang Battle Rennens das zu Beginn über den Schotterweg führte. Geht der big 5 nicht über diese Schotterstrasse hoch ? Die xline ist jedenfalls wirklich empfehlenswert, das richtige Material einmal vorausgesetzt. Der Sieger vom Gang Battle ist die xline in knapp unter 12 min runter (so zur Orientierung für die eigene befahrung)


----------



## Met87 (19. August 2010)

Also mein Tacho hat 24% angezeigt. Ich fand das schon sehr steil. Und aufgrund des sehr rauen Schotters hatte ich irgendwann kein Grip mehr.

Aber gut, ich war auch das erstemal in den Alpen. Vielleicht weiß ich daher noch nicht was steil ist


----------



## berndguggi (19. August 2010)

Runterfahren ist natürlich immer einfacher als hochtreten 
Fürs Rennen konnte man auch die Seilbahn zum westgipel nutzen. Ob die auch sonst Biker mitnimmt weiß ich aber nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joachim1980 (19. August 2010)

Die Bergbahn zum Westgipfel ist in der Sommerpause "Out of Order". Hatte nur für das Event offen. Die Auffahrt zum Westgipfel kommend über die Schotterstraße vom Ostgipfel, habe ich bisher jedesmal geschoben...


----------



## Met87 (20. August 2010)

Das beruhigt mich 

Allen die nach Saalbach fahren wünsche ich frohes Biken!


----------



## Alexspeed (20. August 2010)

Also wenn ich mir den Flyer anschaue http://www.saalbach.com/fileadmin/user_storage/saalbach_com/Dateien/Big-5-Folder_download.pdf

Dann ist es wohl der weg der Big 5 Challenge von Schattberg-Ost bis nach Hinterglemm runter, oder?

Vielleicht zeichnet mal jemand der mit Guides unterwegs war auf dieser Karte die Schönsten Trails ein.
Juhuuuu ich fahr ja schon morgen dort hin. Werd aber auf keinen Fall Forstwege runterfahren das is mir zu langweilig.

Viel Spaß wir sehen uns im Tal der Spiele


----------



## ND1971 (20. August 2010)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir den Flyer anschaue http://www.saalbach.com/fileadmin/user_storage/saalbach_com/Dateien/Big-5-Folder_download.pdf...Werd aber auf keinen Fall Forstwege runterfahren das is mir zu langweilig...



servus,

das wird wohl schwierig. schrumpft die big 5 mindestens mal zur 4.


----------



## enemy111 (12. September 2010)

hallo!
ein kumpel und ich wollen am 20/21/22. oktober. 2010 nach saalbach und leogang.
liegt da schon schnee auf den strecken? 

wir können uns noch nicht ganz entscheiden: 2 tage leogang und 1 Tag saalbach, oder 2 tage saalbach und ein tag leogang, was würdet ihr machen?
kann irgendwer die bikeparks vergleichen?
ich fand saalbach ein bisschen monoton in den videos, die ich gefunden habe, dafür sehr lange abfahrten.


----------



## berndguggi (12. September 2010)

Ich fürchte da haben die parks schon zu - svhau zur sicherheit mal auf deren webseite wann die closing weekends sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tribal84 (12. September 2010)

wir waren das letzte august wochenende und es hat geschneit


----------



## enemy111 (12. September 2010)

ach dreck ey.
geht´s halt nach wibe!


----------



## tiroler1973 (13. September 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> hallo!
> ein kumpel und ich wollen am 20/21/22. oktober. 2010 nach saalbach und leogang.
> liegt da schon schnee auf den strecken?


Normalerweise nicht und wenn doch, bleibt er auch nicht liegen. Letztes Jahr sind wir um diese Zeit aber schon Schitour gegangen.


----------



## supermanlovers (13. September 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> kann irgendwer die bikeparks vergleichen?
> ich fand saalbach ein bisschen monoton in den videos, die ich gefunden habe, dafür sehr lange abfahrten.



Also persönlich finde ich den Bikepark in Leogang anspruchsvoller.


----------



## silberwald (13. September 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> hallo!
> ein kumpel und ich wollen am 20/21/22. oktober. 2010 nach saalbach und leogang.
> liegt da schon schnee auf den strecken?
> 
> ...



Die Reiterkogelbahn (Pro- und Blueline) fährt bis zum 24.10. Die Schattbergbahn (X-Line) hört am 26.09. auf.

Die Asitzbahn in Leogang fährt im Oktober (bis 26.10.) nur von Mi-So.

Zum Vergleich. 

*Saalbach-HG:*
Die *Blueline* ist lustig zum Einfahren. Der *Proline* fehlt irgendwie der "Flow". Ist aber auch ganz lustig. Paar schöne Tables, Stein- und Wurzelfelderfelder und Technikpassagen. Ein fettes Roadgap und ein dicker Drop/Sprung. Was mir persönlich fehlt sind Wallrides, Wallrides, Wallrides!!! Die *X-Line* ist bei guten Bedingungen richtig geil.

*Leogang*:
*Hangman* von ganz oben für die, die auf Wurzel-Singletrail stehen. Bei Nässe/Schnee richtig fies. Von der Mittelstation gut zum Einfahren (kleine Anlieger, Doubles, im unteren Bereich neu angelegte Kurvensektion - gut zum Kurven üben).

*Freeride*. Kein Singletrail. Idr. 1,50-2 m breit. Viele schöne Sprünge, Tables und Wallrides!!! Doubles und verschieden hohe Drops sind auch dabei. Der *Bongo-Bongo* geht vom Freeride weg und ist nach Regen nur was für Könner (t.w. keine Chickenways - oder man erkennt sie nicht). Vom *DH* sagen manche, er sei nach Nässe fast nicht zu fahren. Super Dirt- und 4X Strecken an der Bergbahn und Drops von 0,5 - 5 m.

Was im Spätherbst auch durchaus passieren kann, ist, dass der Park aufgrund der Witterung (starker Regen) gesperrt wird.

Empfehlen würde ich Leogang.


----------



## silberwald (13. September 2010)

Falls ihr nach Leogang fahrt und bereit seid etwas mehr Geld für Unterkunft und Essen auszugeben, kann ich euch den Hüttwirt ans Herz legen. Super Zimmer, Wahnsinns Essen (gehobene Küche für wenig Geld) und fast überall free WLan.


----------



## DAkka (14. September 2010)

silberwald schrieb:


> *Saalbach-HG:*
> Die *Blueline* ist lustig zum Einfahren. Der *Proline* fehlt irgendwie der "Flow". Ist aber auch ganz lustig. Paar schöne Tables, Stein- und Wurzelfelderfelder und Technikpassagen. Ein fettes Roadgap und ein dicker Drop/Sprung. Was mir persönlich fehlt sind Wallrides, Wallrides, Wallrides!!! Die *X-Line* ist bei guten Bedingungen richtig geil.



Die Proline hat kein Flow ? Meiner Meinung nach schon ! Die läßt sich super fahren und macht ordentlich Spaß, im Gegensatz zur Blueline, die macht zur Zeit gar keinen Spaß da sie mit unzähligen Bremsstempeln übersät ist.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## silberwald (14. September 2010)

Übrigens macht Leogang im Moment auch nicht so viel Spaß. Extrem viele Bremswellen in fast allen Bereichen des Freerides, bei denen es einem fast den Lenker aus den Händen haut. 

Leider sind die Bremswellen so breit, dass man sie t.w. nicht umfahren kann (besonders die im ersten Waldteil und im zweiten neben dem 3er Drop). Ob die des noch mal gscheit herrichten für die paar Wochen? 

Allerdings hat die Shape-Crew letztens echt super Arbeit geleistet und die Strecken echt gut wieder hinbekommen. Muß man auch mal sagen, dass die sich wirklich darum kümmern.


----------



## MichlvonNeppo (3. Oktober 2010)

Servus , weiß einer wie die streckenbedingungen und wetterlage im oktober so im schnitt sind , werde die nächste woche ein paar tage in hinterglemm sein !??


----------



## timstruppi (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube ,dass für dieses Jahr in Saalbach Hinterglemm schluss ist. Die hatten letztes Wochenende Cooldown Event........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de-tek (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube da ist gut alles möglich. Über den ersten Schneefall wurde schon am 31.08.10 berichtet. http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...ll&aid=-1&oid=111463702222149&comments&ref=mf


----------



## supermanlovers (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich war vor 2 Wochen da.
Da war das Wetter noch ganz OK.
Selbst wenn das Wetter noch hält,
die Lift fahren nur noch am Wochenende!


----------



## MichlvonNeppo (5. Oktober 2010)

na dann mal schauen was die tage bringen, aber am reiterkogel sind die lifte doch noch in betrieb, so steht es mal auf der homepage, oder auch nur am wochenende !?
merci erst mal und wünsch euch was ......peace


----------

